# Canton Vaud, Switzerland



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

There is a new law for dogs in Canton Vaud that determines that all dogs over 55cm withers and 25 kilo must be lead on a short lead and wear a muzzle.

I wanted to say I'm devastated but all I can feel is a great sadness.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, it is not possible to make a meaningful commentary on this situation without violating the ban on political discussion.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim,

Comment away I understand the ban is on non dog related political posts?


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

refuse, resist


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

A friend of mine was talking to me about this about a year ago. From what I recall the dogs only have to wear the muzzle at public events like public meetings and parades. It didn't sound so crazy to me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

^^^

So all the Golden Retrievers and Standard Poodles have to wear muzzles in public and you don't think that's crazy????


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> ^^^
> 
> So all the Golden Retrievers and Standard Poodles have to wear muzzles in public and you don't think that's crazy????


What?...they never bite?

Actually while it seems to be a PITA I don't have issues with a muzzle. I automatically put a muzzle on my dog many times when I'm going to be in close proximity to people in a non training/trialling setting. My dog is pretty social but stupid shit can happen in a split second, this just helps prevent a stupid situation turning into something more serious.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Idk about the muzzling, but I have zero problems with the short lead. 

If I ever met the person that invented the flexi lead, I would smack him in the forehead with one. hate those things. Just an excuse for people to let their dogs run wild and still say they're following leash laws. I can't count the times I've seen an incident narrowly avoided because someone was letting their little darling Pomeranian run around 25 feet away while they weren't paying attention.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Have to agree with the stupid people on the ends of the Flex, BUT a great training tool for teaching the retrieve.
Paul C.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Gillian,

What brought on this change? Normally, something happened and the opposition ran with it.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Amber Scott said:


> If I ever met the person that invented the flexi lead, I would smack him in the forehead with one. hate those things.


 
I hate when people use them in a store. Owners on one aisle and their PITA dog is on the next pissing on the shelf. Took the line and threw a hitch around a screw just to see how long before they decided to see what happened to their dog. Took them about 2 minutes to wonder where their dog was and follow the flexi. If I had been looking for a new pet dog, I could have had that dog up and out the door with no one the wiser.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Gillian,
> 
> What brought on this change? Normally, something happened and the opposition ran with it.


The existing law is:

· All dogs within Vaud must be under their owner’s full control, with voice or other commands, or be leashed.
· Pit Bulls, American Staffordshires, and Rottweilers are considered by Vaud to have the potential to pose threats to humans and other animals. The veterinary office can supply you with information needed to request official permission to own any of these dogs, along with special training obligations.<O</O
· Some dogs are required to be muzzled when in the public’s access in Vaud.
<O</O
Now Canton Vaud want to tighten these restrictions as above for dogs in public places.

There will be a demonstration when the members of parliament are due to meet and the dog handlers (also from other contons) are hoping to have a peaceful discourse with them.

There are roughly 100,000 dogs.

I do not know of any event that happened to cause the restriction.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, it should read "there are roughly 100,000 dogs in Canton Vaud."


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Positive Outcome

400 dog owners gathered together in Lausanne with 100 dogs - all well.mannered (even the owners!). Afterwards another 500 joined them and, with many hundred signatures and appeals by the Technical Commission of the Swiss Kennel Club, the speaker announced after the meeting that the muzzle and short lead in public would not be put into effect for dogs over 25 kilos and 55 cm withers height.

The existing breed list law remains. I wonder if those who have been fortunate today will come out in force again to appeal against this.

Or will they shut their ears to the banning of Pitt Bull, Rottweiler, etc. as if to say "I'm all right Jack, b.... you!?"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice to know that the public has gotten some of what it wants. Unfortunately there is always the "It can't happen to me/my breed" mentality pretty much all over.


----------

